# Looking for earthy lavender FO



## jblaney (Oct 31, 2014)

I thought I had found the perfect lavender FO from Daystar, but it's not listed on her site any longer.   I liked mixing it with lavender EO.   It smelled exactly like the EO.

I have tried Tassie Lavender from two suppliers and the lavender from WSP, but I want a more earthy herbaly lavender.   Any suggestions?


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 31, 2014)

I like the lavender flowers from Nature's Garden.  I do the same thing, I mix it with EO.  It's pretty strong and my customers like it a lot.  I don't like florals at all so it's hard for me to make this one.  It's more herby smelling than floral to me though.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 31, 2014)

I would try lavandin EO.  It's more herbal than floral.  It's pretty cheap, less so than Lavender 40/42 - try Camden Grey.


----------



## jblaney (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you both Shunt2011 and Judymoody!   Those are both great suggestions.

Shunt2011 - I have not had much luck with Nature's Garden FO, but I'm always willing to give it another try.

Judymoody - I have heard of lavandin, but was not really sure how to use it or what it was.   I will research it now.  Does it stick pretty well?


----------



## marilynmac (Oct 31, 2014)

I want a lavender that smells like when I crush a piece of my lavender plant.  Does anyone have that?  I got a lavender FO from WSP but it was so off I threw it out.


----------



## Meganmischke (Oct 31, 2014)

I really like the lavender fo from Elements bath and body. It doesn't smell great oob but in cured soap it is the best fo i have found.


----------



## Consuela (Oct 31, 2014)

I have been really impressed with NDA's, Spanish Lavender EO.
At, 1TBS PPO, it really holds well in the soap - and it smells like a true lavender. 

Didn't like the 40/42 (too flowery - and not "real" smelling to me.)


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 2, 2014)

NDA has a great price on their Lavandin, I haven't tried it yet another one on my list to purchase. I love the Candle Science Lavender which is infused with Lavender EO. It has that herbal camphor note, and to me smells just like the EO.


----------



## Ellacho (Nov 3, 2014)

Meganmischke said:


> I really like the lavender fo from Elements bath and body. It doesn't smell great oob but in cured soap it is the best fo i have found.



I am not sure if we are talking about the same fo but I really like  EBB's Manuka Lavender Body Wrap fo. It's the best lavender fo I've ever used. Plus, it holds and behaves well in cp soap .


----------



## jblaney (Nov 6, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your fantastic lavender recommendations.   I will def. try the Elements FO's mentioned.   I have purchased from them in the past and their lavender FO got great reviews.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 6, 2014)

jblaney said:


> Thank you both Shunt2011 and Judymoody!   Those are both great suggestions.
> 
> Judymoody - I have heard of lavandin, but was not really sure how to use it or what it was.   I will research it now.  Does it stick pretty well?



For me it sticks better than lavender 40/42 or Bulgarian.  I add a tiny bit of patchouli (maybe 1/10 of the amount of lavandin that I use) and it deepens the scent without smelling like patch.


----------



## jblaney (Nov 6, 2014)

judymoody - Thank you, good to know.  I sometimes try to use Patch to anchor scents, but I hate the scent so much.  1/10th may work and I will try it.


----------

